# 2016 rogue for sale



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I happen to come across a 2016 Nissan Rogue with 10K miles on it at a dealer. should I get it looked at or not?
Does this car come with direct inject or miltiport?


Frank


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When buying a used car, it's always imperative to go over all aspects of a car. You need to be very careful when buying a used car. You can easily end up with a lemon or rebuilt car. When you see a horrific wreck on the highway you probably don't realize that many of those cars end up repaired, rebuilt and sold on the used car market.

It's always best to buy a CPO car. CPO stands for certified pre-owned, which is simply a used car that is usually less than 5 years-old, has been inspected, repaired if necessary, and issued an extended warranty. A CPO vehicle offers a car owner peace of mind knowing that their vehicle is in great condition, and they have an extended warranty should anything go wrong.

The 2016 Rogue uses a QR25DE 4 cyl engine with multiport fuel injection; direct injection has been used with certain models but not the Rogue.


----------



## Broken (Dec 2, 2020)

Well. You can actually just buy a new ford. There're several good models that age extremely well and cost close to nothing. Alternatively, you can just buy one to use for spare parts. I bet you will spend less money than on overhaul remodeling. 2014 Escape SE can be found for just $10.000. Take a look at ford escape for sale


----------

